# Knysna small businesses



## hedgehog1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi. Wanting to move to Knysna, but have been told that there aren't many jobs available. Therefore my daughter and I have been thinking about what small businesses we could start. We were very keen on opening a café type thing and have been on a course, but not everyone has been too keen on this idea and say there are too many. The other idea is to open a kennel, also offering dog grooming etc. Not sure though if this will earn enough money - also I would need a bit of land with any house I bought 
We have craft background and have owned a small ceramic business where people came to paint their own pottery, but I don't think it brings in enough money to live on.
Does anyone have any ideas that Knysna needs as a business, or has any ideas as whether our ideas would be enough to make a living in Knysna.
Any help/suggestions would be really appreciated.:lol:


----------



## CharlieSA (Jul 12, 2014)

Dear Hedgehog1, Knysna is a beautiful place to live, it offers a great quality of life. In regards to your business ideas, it differs greatly from person to person in regards to what is considered 'making a living. I will however try to answer your questions with the most practical info available. There are a couple of grooming and mobile grooming businesses locally, i think it will be relatively difficult entering this market. There is also about 4 kennels between Knysna and Plett generally located outside of town on smalholdings, your capital layout for a kennel will initially be large. In regards to craft pottery painting, this is a novel idea, and seeing that Knysna is still a relatively small town it will be difficult to sustain this biz. 
It is true that there are many coffee shops and cafes, and they do change ownership regularly, with cafes, its mainly about location and quality service, the most successful and longstanding cafes are the ones with exceptional service, if you can have a good location and provide quality service then there is still money to be made. 
Knysna is driven by tourist trade, best will be to try and focus on something which is required by tourists. 
Good luck and I wish you all the success.


----------

